

Github is having an outage - seldo
https://status.github.com/

======
seldo
On top of which, their status page is itself having issues. Latest update
says:

"04:20 PM PST: Had to restart MySQL. InnoDB recovery happening now.

04:13 PM PST: Tracking down the source of the unicorns now"

Ouch... InnoDB recovery? Never a good sign.

